
Ask HN: Why do startups use fake client testimonials? - justanewguy
How come this trend is so widespread in the startup community. Do people not realise that it makes them look unprofessional when they clearly use a stock photo, and some fake reviews to boost their credibility.<p>The ones I&#x27;m referring to are the small oval pictures, that service&#x2F;product offering startups are so fond of using. There are usually a few client testimonials that are obviously fake.
======
Bino
Should or should we not call them out here?

